
Ask HN: Where would i learn how to write in a programming language? - yemper
where would i start to learn a language, mainly being python or javascript, two big languages under my impression. could someone comment github guides, good ones to these selected languages? i&#x27;d really appreciate it.
======
imauld
[https://www.codecademy.com/](https://www.codecademy.com/) \- Has Python and
JavaScript

[https://www.python.org/about/gettingstarted/](https://www.python.org/about/gettingstarted/)
\- Python getting started

[https://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/NonProgrammers](https://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/NonProgrammers)
\- Python for non-programmers

[https://www.codeschool.com/learn/javascript](https://www.codeschool.com/learn/javascript)
\- JavScript course with videos

[https://javascript30.com/](https://javascript30.com/) \- JavaScript challenge
video series.

[https://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/the-flask-mega-
tutorial...](https://blog.miguelgrinberg.com/post/the-flask-mega-tutorial-
part-i-hello-world) \- Learing a to use Flask, a Python web framework.

[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/2.0/intro/tutorial01/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/2.0/intro/tutorial01/)
\- Django tutorial

------
throwaway2016a
This is really only helpful if you already know most of the core concepts and
form your question I can't quite tell your level. But if you already know some
languages I find this site really helpful:

[https://learnxinyminutes.com/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/)

Using their page on Golang[1] I was up and writing code in 40 minutes.

[1]
[https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/go/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/go/)

------
stevekemp
What have you tried? What problems did you encounter?

------
rzzzwilson
For python take a look at the learning resources in the /r/learnpython
subreddit wiki:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/wiki/index](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/wiki/index)

------
PostOnce
[http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-python/](http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
python/)

This is the best totally-new-to-programming book I've ever read.

~~~
PostOnce
too late to edit four days later, but I forgot to point out it is free.

------
abenedic
For JS look at codeacademy or w3schools(they got a lot better).

